# Favorite Fashion Blogs/ Forums



## chocolategoddes (Jan 9, 2010)

*For all you fashionistas out there, what is your favorite fashion-based blog and/or messageboard forum?*

I'd love a forum similar to Specktra, where one can learn and receive tips and constructive criticism.
I've been following LOOKBOOK.nu: collective fashion consciousness. for a while but I'm far too intimidated to post on there, though I love looking for inspiration.

Thanks! <3


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 9, 2010)

This is my fave fashion blog:

COME OVER TO THE DARK SIDE... WE HAVE CANDY


----------



## fingie (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_This is my fave fashion blog:

COME OVER TO THE DARK SIDE... WE HAVE CANDY_

 
Ooh thanks for that link!


----------



## Arisone (Jan 10, 2010)

Three of my favorite fashion blogs: 

Young, Fat, & Fabulous
Frugal Fashionista
Cheapalicious: Designer inspiration


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 10, 2010)

thefashionspot.com


----------



## luvsic (Jan 10, 2010)

College Fashion - Tips, trends and style for students. is my favorite!


----------

